

File A Bug - Doubleguitars
http://www.marco.org/2014/05/27/file-a-bug

======
to3m
This reminded me I hadn't visited Radar in a while. I filed 73 bugs during my
time working on Xcode/iOS, it looks like, spanning the period May 2011 to Jan
2013. That was one bad period in my life, looking back!

15 are still open.

33 are closed: 7 closed as "duplicate (closed)", 14 closed as "duplicate
(open)", and the rest closed for various reasons (including being duplicates).
The duplicate ones were always annoying because you have zero visibility on
the progress of the other bug(s). I assume this is some NDA thing? - a bit
annoying. Still, nobody ever says you should buy Apple for their user
friendliness.

25 are archived. Some closed, some duplicates (I couldn't be bothered to count
a second set). I don't know what that means, but I suspect nobody will be
looking at them.

The other funny thing is that while composing this message the number of bugs
shifted around - there are now 15 open, 37 closed, and 9 archived. So who
knows what the real total is. Radar is so awful.

------
ansimionescu
This is usually a clear sign of the lack of a good engineering culture. I pity
the companies where engineers are second-class citizens.

